# Late season Swift Water Rescue courses?



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Check out Rescue 3 for starters, might be a long travel, but they are international.
Not sure I've heard of level 4, I thought instructor was level 3? I've only ever taken technician 1 though.


----------



## MountainVisions (Jan 6, 2017)

I got the levels from the ACA site. Maybe they use their own system.


"Skills courses do not have to be taken in a successive order. At the conclusion of a skills course, participants may receive a participation card.
Safety & Rescue
Level 2: Essentials of River Safety & Rescue
Level 3: River Safety & Rescue
Level 4: Swiftwater Rescue
Level 5: Advanced Swiftwater Rescue"

http://www.americancanoe.org/?page=Courses_SR


Sent from my SM-N910V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## MountainVisions (Jan 6, 2017)

Rescue 3 looks like it might be a little more professional oriented. I'm just looking to understand how to avoid and then if necessary how to get myself or my partners out of a bad situation. I feel pretty naked out there not having that knowledge. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

ACA does look like a different system for levels. For most boaters the Level one technician from Rescue 3 or a similar organization sounds like what your looking for, and is perfect for most private boaters and raft guides.I think it is about the same as the ACA level 4 from the discription, just great hands on knowledge for whitewater rescue. 

Major kudos for getting out there to train, it is worth every penny and hour of playin' in chilly water to be prepared!!!


----------



## TheAlaskan (Aug 9, 2015)

MountainVision7j33778656s said:


> Rescue 3 looks like it might be a little more professional oriented. I'm just looking to understand how to avoid and then if necessary how to get myself or my partners out of a bad situation. I feel pretty naked out there not having that knowledge. 7787
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


8 7th 8 Y7ou 7

Sent from my SM-G930T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Styk33 (Oct 31, 2017)

*Rescue Courses in California*

Northern California has courses year round. Nearest commercial airport to fly into is Sacramento (SMF). Camping will be cold over the next four months (below 40F at night), so keep that in mind if you come.

https://sierrarescue.com/course-info/swiftwater-rescue-courses/

I am not affiliated with this company, they are just the main company that offers safety training near my home.

Kayaking around here goes until the end of November, every weekend. After that it depends on the weather, but the south fork has scheduled releases and they are consistent (assuming no major storms come and they release high flows for a couple days after).


----------



## MountainVisions (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks. I just took a look at it. Looks like they aren't offering until March, which is still OK as I don't think most courses start until a few months later. I was hoping to use up some remaining PTO for it before the end of the year. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Styk33 (Oct 31, 2017)

There last class for the year was this last weekend. Drysuits are recommended.


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

*Winter SWR*

Not all the venues/instructors are found on websites like Rescue 3's. Rescue 3, for example, has a second page (https://rescue3.com/us-training-providers/) where it lists training providers, and these providers have schedules that are not always posted on the main Rescue 3 website. It doesn't hurt to call Rescue 3 and see if they have an instructor providing training near you.

Swiftwater Training Institute (http://swiftwatersafetyinstitute.com/) is another place you can check out to see if they have what you need. They provide SRT-1 and other courses; they might also have a listing for instructors currently teaching that does not appear on the website.

ACA also provides swiftwater rescue courses (Safety & Rescue Courses - ACA | Canoe - Kayak - SUP - Raft - Rescue); their schedule is here: Paddlesports Event Calendars - ACA | Canoe - Kayak - SUP - Raft - Rescue . 

Local community colleges sometimes offer SWR courses as part of EMS, fire/rescue, or outdoor recreation professional programs (for example, a course listing at San Juan College in Farmington, NM: OLER-175 Swift Water Rescue - Acalog ACMS™). Universities also offer WFR and SWR courses as part of outdoor recreation programs (for example, a course offered at Utah State: https://www.usu.edu/campusrec/outdoor_programs/op_courses). 

I've heard of local fire departments hosting SWR courses; whether these are open to the public is another questions. 

There are other swiftwater rescue providers all across the country; a Google search by city or state ("swiftwater rescue training Montana" pulls-up Whitewater Rescue Institute, fourth result from the top: https://www.whitewaterrescue.com/). 

Also, river guiding companies offer SWR courses also (here's one from Mountain Whitewater: https://www.raftmw.com/swiftwater-rescue-training/). The above Google search for "swiftwater rescue training Montana" pulls-up Montana River Guides as the first result: https://montanariverguides.com/river-rescue-class-schedule/. 

Hope that helps! If anyone has any other leads or information please share!


----------

